# Phoenix area-Lyft driver denies rider with service dog



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.abc15.com/news/state/man-upset-after-lyft-driver-denies-him-service-dog-ride


----------



## PokemonDriver (Sep 11, 2017)

> Usually, *he would've been OK to drive* his dog to the vet but because of her injury, she didn't want to leave his side, he explained.


so, the guy can drive himself to wherever, then I doubt about his ''service dog'' is legally certified. 
I didn't know people who could drive would need a service dog.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There is no such thing as legal certification for a service dog. All that is required is that it be trained in a task to assist a legitimately disabled person.

this seems a grey area. if a service dog is unable to perform the task that it's needed for, then on this ride it was just cargo.

Do we have to transport Service dogs as cargo?

In this instance, it sounds like he was also carrying the service dog in his arms.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> this seems a grey area. if a service dog is unable to perform the task that it's needed for, then on this ride it was just cargo.
> 
> Do we have to transport Service dogs as cargo?
> 
> In this instance, it sounds like he was also carrying the service dog in his arms.


Excellent point. 

Playing devil's advocate here though- that first driver did not even stop to assess the situation before driving off and this is what his potential passenger is objecting to.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Biggest problem here is that pax have been conditioned by both Uber and Lyft that they are entitled to limo service at bus fare rates AND that all they have to do is make an accusation against the driver with zero proof and both companies will not only bend over backwards and give them anything they want but they will also bend you (the driver) over for a little dp w/NO vaseline..smdh. And of course they media will do anything for a story including misrepresenting the facts without ever finding out what really happened just... to get ratings.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I "denied" a service dog, but not because it was a service dog. I told the pax to hold the dog in her lap but she put the pooch and his long nails directly on my leather seats and then he lunged at me. So I ordered her out of the car on account of driver safety, with the knowledge that driver safety legally supersedes all else.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

An injured animal is no longer capable of performing the service it was trained for, and is no longer a service animal. Improperly cut nails on dogs bleed badly.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

So is this little bit** asking for an apology? Money? Or what? Upset? Does he need a hug? Grow a pair of balls **** & stop calling your pet a "service animal"!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

After listening to that news story, it seems to me this dog is an emotional support animal, not a service animal trained to perform specific tasks to assist with a disability of the owner.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Something isn't adding up here. Service dogs are not only bred that way but put through enough stress tests that something like an improperly cut nail, while I'm positive is painful, still wouldn't cause it to "shut down" like that. He said the dog only wanted him to hug him when it happened preventing him from driving? Then that sounds like an emotional support dog not a service dog. The "service" doesn't stop if the dog is injured unless its a catastrophic injury like a hit and run or something along those lines. Again they're even bred this way and if they somehow wash out during subsequent training then they don't become official service dogs.

I hate that apparently its not required for people to present proof that their dog is in fact a service dog. Or, while unlikely it is possibly people conflate service dog and emotional support dog ("well, giving me emotional support is a _type_ of service so...same thing!"  )


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have worked as a Vet Tech off and on and owned dogs, cats, horses and various other furred, feathered and finned companions for many years. There are several issues here that I will mention.

When one states Service Dog - they usually are trained dogs for the blind, handicapped, etc.
A new classification is the emotional support dog. I have had many passengers with dogs carrying this title. They have told me that their doctor ( no I do not know if it is a Psychiatrist or M.D. ) recommended that they get a companion dog. They go to the animal shelter or where ever, and get a dog, the doctor signs a form and the patient sends the form into a state agency and the animal is classified as an emotional support dog.

As for the story -- the owner is using human emotions on describing the actions of the dog. I cannot tell if this is a large or small dog but since the owner is holding the dog, I do not think it is over 20-25 lbs. The hugging the owner talks about is the dogs reaction to how his owner is acting. He stated that he could not drive because the dog would lay in his lap. That is what the owner thinks will happen. He probably was too upset to drive and calling for help to get the dog to an E.R. was all he could think of. There is always a lot of blood and it is coming out of the nail VERY quickly.
A toe nail that is cut into the quick ( cut too short) bleeds VERY badly. There is initial pain for the animal and not much after that. Cannot say if the animal will bleed to death but I would say, yes, but it will take a long time. The blood comes out in drops and quickly and does not clot. The doctor has to sedate the animal and cauterize ( burn ) the wound to stop the bleeding.

Animal lovers will understand how upset the owner gets when their pets are injured. Non-animal lovers will just think we are crazy. Have to remember that people that are not used to medical issues with their pets will over react and assume the worse.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> The hugging the owner talks about is the dogs reaction to how his owner is acting. He stated that he could not drive because the dog would lay in his lap. That is what the owner thinks will happen. He probably was too upset to drive and calling for help to get the dog to an E.R. was all he could think of. There is always a lot of blood and it is coming out of the nail VERY quickly.


Ah so you're saying since the owner was freaking out over the nail, the dog simply saw it as freaking out and went into its service mode training to calm the owner down. Hm. So maybe it was really a service dog.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Ah so you're saying since the owner was freaking out over the nail, the dog simply saw it as freaking out and went into its service mode training to calm the owner down. Hm. So maybe it was really a service dog.


I have a friend with a service dog. If I get mad and the dog.ksnaround he will sit on me and smother me until I relax. It is hard to stay mad when you got a dog in your lap.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Ah so you're saying since the owner was freaking out over the nail, the dog simply saw it as freaking out and went into its service mode training to calm the owner down. Hm. So maybe it was really a service dog.


I do not believe that is what I said that. First of all, the owner referred to the animal as " his service dog ". I do not know what that means. Service in what capacity ??? Emotional support or an assist dog. The owner stated that he could not drive the dog to the emergency BECAUSE the dog would sit in his lap and he could not drive safely. This tells me that either the dogs normal position in the car is in his lap, whether he is driving or not or the dog automatically gets as close to the owner as possible when the owner is upset. A normal reaction with some animals toward their owner.
This normal canine reaction will give comfort to some humans, so the partnership is a positive one. People who live alone and are alone in the world will put human traits into what a dogs normal reactions mean. The animal is all they have in the world and generally, the only thing that cares about them.  In this case -- the dog was being carried around. He was not doing anything.

As for the driver - and this is just my opinion - he drives up, sees a man holding a dog -- and drives away. He did not take the time to see if the dog was a service or support dog. Against Lyft policy and he will probably be deactivated.

Ride share drivers need to get past this anti-dog issue. You are going to lose. The people are with you for 10 to 30 minutes. It is not the end of the world if a dog is in your car. People travel with their dogs. Get used to it.
Sorry, I am an animal lover and rescuer. They will always be welcome in my car.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have a friend with a service dog. If I get mad and the dog.ksnaround he will sit on me and smother me until I relax. It is hard to stay mad when you got a dog in your lap.


LOL !!!!! Good doggie !!!!!



MrMikeNC said:


> Ah so you're saying since the owner was freaking out over the nail, the dog simply saw it as freaking out and went into its service mode training to calm the owner down. Hm. So maybe it was really a service dog.


Another comment, you mention "service mode ". You have many levels of what a service dog actually is. For the blind, those duties are obvious. For handicapped or people who are not very mobile - the dog will open doors, fetch items, call 911 or activate an emergency call system , respond to the owners voice command, etc. These are trained animals.

The area of emotional support is totally different. It involves anxiety & depression, PTSD, etc. These are all crippling conditions when someone is trying to function in todays world. One young lady that I talked to stated that she was the victim of debilitating anxiety caused by stress that left her paralyzed and helpless. If an attack happened, it meant a trip to the E.R.. and possibly a hospital stay. The companionship of a dog stopped these attacks. These dogs may not have any special training. Their being there is enough to give the owner the courage to make it through the day. Everyday activities are often terrifying for these people.
Not everyone has the courage of ride-share drivers.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I do not believe that is what I said that. First of all, the owner referred to the animal as " his service dog ". I do not know what that means. Service in what capacity ??? Emotional support or an assist dog. The owner stated that he could not drive the dog to the emergency BECAUSE the dog would sit in his lap and he could not drive safely. This tells me that either the dogs normal position in the car is in his lap, whether he is driving or not or the dog automatically gets as close to the owner as possible when the owner is upset. A normal reaction with some animals toward their owner.


So I'm clear, you're saying the dog may have did that naturally ("A normal reaction with some animals toward their owner") and that it may have had absolutely nothing to do with being a service dog? If so, then the driver...assessed the situation correctly. I don't like the idea of people being able to get over on drivers just be saying "Yeah its a service dog" minus any proof whatsoever, but:



chitown73 said:


> Biggest problem here is that pax have been conditioned by both Uber and Lyft that they are entitled to limo service at bus fare rates AND that all they have to do is make an accusation against the driver with zero proof and both companies will not only bend over backwards and give them anything they want but they will also bend you (the driver) over for a little dp w/NO vaseline..smdh. And of course they media will do anything for a story including misrepresenting the facts without ever finding out what really happened just... to get ratings.


This. I need more info to condemn the driver, cause for all we know he's used to people passing regular dogs off as service animals with the #1 tell-tale sign being holding one like a baby like the pax was. But Uber/Lyft, well no more info is required the pax's word is law.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Service dog my ass.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MrMikeNC - to make clearer - the human puts the value on the animal. The dog is just being a dog. You are taking a comment made by the owner," He hugs me the whole time and is in my lap." That is his description of the animals behavior. He only means that the dog stays close to him and would probably make it difficult for him to drive because he has to keep the foot covered and pressure on the toe or there will be blood everywhere.
This man suffers from PTSD and anxiety attacks. The dog helps this man deal with them. He called the dog a service dog, which it is. Emotional support dogs are, also service dogs, whether Uber and Lyft drivers think they are or not, is irrelevant.

Also, no where in the video does it state that the man was holding the dog like a baby. I am assuming that you mean holding with belly and legs up ? You are adding facts that are not correct. The statement is, he is holding the dog.

This is no different than a person that relieves their work stress by exercising, jogging, biking, etc. No one points fingers and says " that is B.S. !!!"
I have a shirt that states, " My Psychiatrist lives in a barn !!" That tells my story.

Again, all you drivers that are anti-dog. If you grill a pax on whether the dog is a service dog or not, you are looking for trouble. In 15 months of driving, I have had less than 30 dogs. That is less than 2% of my trips. Hardly worth worrying about. I have had people that I would like to refuse, especially coming from the beach covered in sand. YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you drivers knew what your human passengers are shedding all over your car in the form of hair, skin cells, bacteria, etc., not to mention, what is clinging to their clothes and shoes, you would be appalled.

I talked to a driver at the LAX yard that picked up two very drunk young women one Sat. night. One of them peed in his car before he could get her home. ??????????? Geeeez !!!!!
None of my doggie passengers ever did that.



LEAFdriver said:


> http://www.abc15.com/news/state/man-upset-after-lyft-driver-denies-him-service-dog-ride


What is the little creature in your avatar ?? Chinchilla ???
Absolutely adorable !!!!!


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> MrMikeNC - to make clearer - the human puts the value on the animal. The dog is just being a dog.


I could have sworn I said this TWICE by now yet you're taking it as me saying the OPPOSITE for some reason.



> Also, no where in the video does it state that the man was holding the dog like a baby. You are adding facts that are not correct. The statement is, he is holding the dog.


"like a baby" was me being facetious but the point is he was holding the dog up in his arms. The pax himself says so at about the 0:54 mark. His own words: "Shook his head no as I had her up in my arms."

MY point was that common sense would dictate a service dog could walk on its own volition, therefore he deduced not a service dog and took off. I can't dumb that down any further, so do you get it now?



> Again, all you drivers that are anti-dog.


ALL you say? And based on what exactly? Please be specific.



> If you grill a pax on whether the dog is a service dog or not, you are looking for trouble. In 15 months of driving, I have had less than 30 dogs. That is less than 2% of my trips. Hardly worth worrying about. I have had people that I would like to refuse, especially coming from the beach covered in sand. YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you drivers knew what your human passengers are shedding all over your car in the form of hair, skin cells, bacteria, etc. you would be appalled.
> 
> ...


...and? It never happened to you, therefore it never happens to anyone else? You really making that argument here? Cause there's been quite a few posts of people saying exactly that has happened. Let me help you out, put "dog, cleaning" in the search engine here and see what turns up.

Now, that is in regards to your "dogs are cleaner than humans" comments. Glad your experience has been positive, MOST others have not been. In regards to transporting service animals, though, which was the actual point of this thread, the problem again is drivers not wanting to transport dogs obviously not service animals. It is possible the first Lyft driver who came and saw the dog in pax's arms determined that's not a service dog and took off. Some here question whether its a service dog as well. *I* questioned it, gave YOU the benefit of the doubt that maybe it was, but now I'm back firmly in the "not a dog / another entitled pax" camp.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

What abo


KK2929 said:


> MrMikeNC - to make clearer - the human puts the value on the animal. The dog is just being a dog. You are taking a comment made by the owner," He hugs me the whole time and is in my lap." That is his description of the animals behavior. He only means that the dog stays close to him and would probably make it difficult for him to drive because he has to keep the foot covered and pressure on the toe or there will be blood everywhere.
> This man suffers from PTSD and anxiety attacks. The dog helps this man deal with them. He called the dog a service dog, which it is. Emotional support dogs are, also service dogs, whether Uber and Lyft drivers think they are or not, is irrelevant.
> 
> Also, no where in the video does it state that the man was holding the dog like a baby. I am assuming that you mean holding with belly and legs up ? You are adding facts that are not correct. The statement is, he is holding the dog.
> ...


what about allergies. I picked up one pax that had a little dog in a purse and another who had a small dog she said would stay in a bag. It didn't. It was crying and excitedly trying to get out her hands the entire time. Panicked.

She got out and my next pax immediately started sneezing her entire ride.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> What abo
> 
> what about allergies. I picked up one pax that had a little dog in a purse and another who had a small dog she said would stay in a bag. It didn't. It was crying and excitedly trying to get out her hands the entire time. Panicked.
> 
> She got out and my next pax immediately started sneezing her entire ride.


Allergies change nothing as far as Uber/Lyft are concerned.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> What abo
> 
> what about allergies. I picked up one pax that had a little dog in a purse and another who had a small dog she said would stay in a bag. It didn't. It was crying and excitedly trying to get out her hands the entire time. Panicked.
> 
> She got out and my next pax immediately started sneezing her entire ride.


She could have been sneezing at your perfume or powder or her own or something she was exposed to before she got in your car. Some people sneeze when they are stressed or upset. Some get the hiccups.
The law has spoken - you cannot discriminate against people with disabilities of any type. When you tell them that they cannot bring their dog - that is discrimination. You would not deny a paxs if they are using a wheelchair or walker. The law sees no difference.

The little dog was excited because it was going for a ride, with its' owner and wanted the attention of the stranger in the car - you. That is what some little dogs do.

Incidentally, Poodles do not shed. Just so you know. Also, a cat should NEVER be outside of a cat carrier ( plastic case with a door and air vents ) when riding in a car. No exceptions.



MrMikeNC said:


> I could have sworn I said this TWICE by now yet you're taking it as me saying the OPPOSITE for some reason.
> 
> "like a baby" was me being facetious but the point is he was holding the dog up in his arms. The pax himself says so at about the 0:54 mark. His own words: "Shook his head no as I had her up in my arms."
> 
> ...


What never happened to me ??? Someone peed in my car. No, it never has. A paxs with a dog, makes a mess in my car ?? Yep, just had a Siberian Husky. Shed all over the place. I vacuumed it up. It was an $60 dollar run for me. Yep, I will clean up after your dog.

Since my family is from Henderson, N.C., I will be polite to you.
I see not reason for your aggression. I was trying to make some points clear. You obviously are not receptive. Keep your tunnel visioned attitude, question your paxs on whether their dogs are legit service dogs and refuse the ones that you think are not and see how long that you survive. Do you actually think that Lyft or Uber will side with you on this issue? Do you expect the dog owner to carry the cert with them for proof ?

Refuse to take them if it makes you feel better. Your position is like spitting into the wind. Lyft or Uber does not care what your reasons are. It is their game and their rules. When they deactivate you, I will wave as I drive past.

Now do you GET IT ??????


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> What never happened to me ???


Apparently since you're rage typing now you are missing context. You listed all the things human passengers did and said never had a doggie passenger do that. While that is your experience it does not mean it is typical for everyone else, hence my statement. You don't counter empirical evidence with anecdotal evidence. So instead of linking all the instances of OTHER people having contrary experiences, I told you how to search for it yourself.



> Since my family is from Henderson, N.C., I will be polite to you.


...thanks?



> I see not reason for your aggression. I was trying to make some points clear.


I was doing the same. As far as aggression, no, I don't know you enough to be aggressive to you, but it is frustrating having to repeat myself over and over again.



> You obviously are not receptive. Keep your tunnel visioned attitude,


Didn't you just label everyone in this thread not going along with your own narrow ideology "anti-dog"? Do you not see the irony in that?



> question your paxs on whether their dogs are legit service dogs and refuse the ones that you think are not and see how long that you survive. Do you actually think that Lyft or Uber will side with you on this issue? Do you expect the dog owner to carry the cert with them for proof ?
> 
> Refuse to take them if it makes you feel better. Your position is like spitting into the wind. Lyft or Uber does not care what your reasons are. It is their game and their rules. When they deactivate you, I will wave as I drive past.
> 
> Now do you GET IT ??????


Actually what I get is that you're not here to participate, but rather get on a soap box. All the other people in this thread who questioned the pax, who said it wasn't a service dog, offered any other experience other than "gee you're right!", even the one who said "actually a dog did this to my car", you either ignored or hand-waved.

The position (and I'm saying this for the third time now) isn't that no on wants to take service dogs. The position is that no one wants to take a regular dog who is not a service dog at all. You keep leaving that part out of your rants/screeds as if this is a question of not wanting to transport animals period. It is not. But apparently it makes you feel better to act like it is so go ahead. I'll just suggest everyone talk around you or just ignore you so we can get back to the actual topic at hand.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

wb6vpm said:


> Allergies change nothing as far as Uber/Lyft are concerned.


As far as the LAW is concerned.(re: service dogs)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes - please talk around me - starting with you. Got news for you - you have to take service dogs or do not drive for Lyft or Uber. Go ahead and question your passengers about if their dog is a legit service dog. You will not be driving long. 
The Lyft driver was wrong and will probably be deactivated. That is the issue here.
You are a southern moron and I did answer the other dog issue. I do not have to justify my position to you and quite frankly, you know nothing about animals or animal behavior as is stated here by you:

*************************
Something isn't adding up here. Service dogs are not only bred that way but put through enough stress tests that something like an improperly cut nail, while I'm positive is painful, still wouldn't cause it to "shut down" like that.
*************************
What ?? You think there is a breed called Service Dog ??? Take a good look in a mirror. You will see a horses butt !!!!!!!!!!!!!

See y'all later. Ya hear ???


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Something isn't adding up here. Service dogs are not only bred that way but put through enough stress tests that something like an improperly cut nail, while I'm positive is painful, still wouldn't cause it to "shut down" like that.
> *************************
> What ?? You think there is a breed called Service Dog ??? Take a good look in a mirror. You will see a horses butt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm starting to think English isn't your first language. Saying service dogs aren't bred that way translates to a breed called service dog?

FYI, since I like to know what I'm talking about, I copied that, almost verbatim, from here. Kinda trust the lawyer knows what he's talking about and how to phrase it.



> See y'all later. Ya hear ???


We can only hope.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> As far as the LAW is concerned.(re: service dogs)


Actually, its Uber/Lyft forcing the driver to take the dog even if he has an allergy, since the ADA would consider the drivers allergies to the dog a disability.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> She could have been sneezing at your perfume or powder or her own or something she was exposed to before she got in your car. Some people sneeze when they are stressed or upset. Some get the hiccups.
> The law has spoken - you cannot discriminate against people with disabilities of any type. When you tell them that they cannot bring their dog - that is discrimination. You would not deny a paxs if they are using a wheelchair or walker. The law sees no difference.
> 
> The little dog was excited because it was going for a ride, with its' owner and wanted the attention of the stranger in the car - you. That is what some little dogs do.
> ...


The second ride With the panicked dog was not excited to see me. It was an airport ride and the dog was scared shitless. Stressed and nervous.

I had to let her out a little early because the dog was completely freaked out.

I'm not going to not take a service animal if I have no choice but will avoid it at all costs.

One time, I pulled up at a big park during an event and let someone off at the bus stop. Several people didn't want to wait for the bus and wanted me. I said you must order through the app.

I got another ride to that park and the same people were there still waiting for the bus. Someone with a big dog came to my window and said they will call and hopefully it would ping me. I looked at dog and said I have another ride in my queue already and took off.

Will do it again. I don't care. I won't cancel once I have the ride but not something I am looking to do.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> He called the dog a service dog, which it is. Emotional support dogs are, also service dogs, whether Uber and Lyft drivers think they are or not, is irrelevant.


Service dogs and emotional support dogs are not the same according to many organizations i have read and there is a fine line between the 2


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> Actually, its Uber/Lyft forcing the driver to take the dog even if he has an allergy, since the ADA would consider the drivers allergies to the dog a disability.


If I'm understanding this correctly, the service dog requirement supersedes such a disability:
_"Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility."
_
Though the next paragraph clearly shows Dropking earlier in the thread was 100% within his rights to refuse that service dog (assuming it was an actual service dog):
_A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) *the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken.* When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence._


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG, why does this keep coming up. The law sucks, because there are no credentials issued you have no way to know if it's a legitimate service dog. Guess what, you got to take it or risk getting deactivated. You are welcome to ask the two questions but when they lie to you you have to decide if you want to call their lie, Lyft and Uber will not have your back. 
If the dog does damage or makes a mess, request a cleaning fee. If it's not properly trained an menaces you, by all means throw them out. I keep a moving blanket in the trunk just in case, never had to use it on a pet, only drunken college students.
If your next pax is sneezing, too bad for them. If they have a severe allergy to dogs they need to ask you if it's safe before they get in. 

For heavens sake, I've taken 4 dogs in 6K trips and not had an issue, why make such a big deal about this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> The second ride With the panicked dog was not excited to see me. It was an airport ride and the dog was scared shitless. Stressed and nervous.
> 
> I had to let her out a little early because the dog was completely freaked out.
> 
> ...


Don't blame you. That little nervous dog should have been in a carrier. It would have calmed it down. Some people spoil their dogs until it is ridiculous.



Disgusted Driver said:


> OMG, why does this keep coming up. The law sucks, because there are no credentials issued you have no way to know if it's a legitimate service dog. Guess what, you got to take it or risk getting deactivated. You are welcome to ask the two questions but when they lie to you you have to decide if you want to call their lie, Lyft and Uber will not have your back.
> If the dog does damage or makes a mess, request a cleaning fee. If it's not properly trained an menaces you, by all means throw them out. I keep a moving blanket in the trunk just in case, never had to use it on a pet, only drunken college students.
> If your next pax is sneezing, too bad for them. If they have a severe allergy to dogs they need to ask you if it's safe before they get in.
> 
> For heavens sake, I've taken 4 dogs in 6K trips and not had an issue, why make such a big deal about this.


Ohhh yes !!! Finally, someone who understands.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Ok I’m actually being serious here... the other day I saw an ambulance FOR animals. Instead of denying the ride maybe the driver should have told the PAX to call for an animal ambulance since it was certainly in need of medical attention.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> Ok I'm actually being serious here... the other day I saw an ambulance FOR animals. Instead of denying the ride maybe the driver should have told the PAX to call for an animal ambulance since it was certainly in need of medical attention.


 Often a Veterinarian office will have a pickup and drop off service for the pets of their clients. I think that is what you saw.
To call it an ambulance leads someone to think its' use is the same as an emergency vehicle for human transport. But an ambulance can be used for many non-emergency purposes.
_______________________________________________________

The following is another post on this subject. It is under the following title: JUST RECEIVED A BS ADA COMPLAINT

ADA is American Disabilities Act

This explains exactly what questions you are allowed to ask.
_______________________

JUST RECEIVED A BS ADA COMPLAINT

I refused a ride on Saturday from a couple who brought a dog into my vehicle. This was not a visibly marked service dog such as you would see with leader dogs nor did the couple identify the dog as a service dog. This was an aged lap dog (Bichon Frisse, Maltese or poodle type dog) and was clearly a pet. My past experiences with people who have service dogs, of any kind, is that they make it very clear up front that it is a service dog and in no way keep that information a secret. This part I have no objection to because it promotes clear communication between all parties involved. However, when you get jerk off pet owners who have pet attachment issues and bring their dog everywhere from airplanes to the grocery store, it's just poor social etiquette.

Why did I refuse the ride in the first place? Both myself and my children have severe allergies to dogs and cats per several rounds of allergy testing. We avoid pets at all costs to avoid reactions and take this seriously. Since Uber doesn't supply the vehicle and I'm an IC, I felt I was within my rights to refuse the ride. Apparently, I am not according to the lengthy conversation with Uber support today. As a driver, the rights of the rider trump yours. Ain't that some shit! Uber is completely reactive about this and up until now has provided me with zero education about ADA compliance. Amazing how far away from being a true IC we are and more like employees.

Here is the follow up email from Uber:

_*Ana* (Uber)
Nov 6, 07:50

Hi Neil,

Thank you for speaking with me today! I wanted to follow up with some information in writing so you have it for future reference.

I understand serving riders with disabilities can be intimidating or frustrating, especially if a person's disability is not immediately visible. To protect you from any future incidents which could put your Uber partnership at risk, we wanted to make sure you have all the necessary information for handling service animals in the future. Through the Uber platform, Partners like you are providing new flexibility and freedom to people with disabilities that they've never had before._

_As you may know, according to the ADA, allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. (You can read more about this here.)

In the future, you may ask a person who has the animal if it is a service animal required because of a disability. If this person says no, you can absolutely deny the ride. If this person says yes, the law requires you to provide transportation to them. Please note that by law you cannot request paperwork or any other proof of a disability or that the animal is a service animal.

You are also able to ask what service the animal provides. You may not ask what the person's disability is. You can read about this and more here._

*Please know that Uber expects partners to comply with all state, federal and local laws governing the transportation of riders with disabilities. A transportation partner's violation of the laws governing the accommodation of riders with disabilities, including with respect to the use of service animals, constitutes a breach of the parties' Licensing Agreement and may result in permanently losing access to the Uber platform.*
_
For more information on serving riders with disabilities, check out our partner blog post here.

Thanks again for speaking with me today and understanding the importance of serving riders with disabilities and following all the legal requirements of the Americans with Disabilities Act. Please let me know if there are any other questions I can a_nswer.

_Sincerely,_


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

O.K. LOL !!! Here goes -- don't mean to throw a wrench in the mix BUT ------

MINIATURE HORSES as service animals --

*In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's revised ADA regulations have a new, separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

PokemonDriver said:


> so, the guy can drive himself to wherever, then I doubt about his ''service dog'' is legally certified.
> I didn't know people who could drive would need a service dog.


-week ago, nice looking young lady entered my car, her little chiwawa looking dog jumped into my lap with its tong out on my pants and just laid, I thougt the owner would follow, but just tipped $25.00, 10mile select ride.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> -week ago, nice looking young lady entered my car, her little chiwawa looking dog jumped into my lap with its tong out on my pants and just laid, I thougt the owner would follow, but just tipped $25.00, 10mile select ride.


LOL !!! Wishful thinking. Thanks for the valuable input to the discussion.
BTW ---- Chihuahua


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I "denied" a service dog, but not because it was a service dog. I told the pax to hold the dog in her lap but she put the pooch and his long nails directly on my leather seats and then he lunged at me. So I ordered her out of the car on account of driver safety, with the knowledge that driver safety legally supersedes all else.


Fair enough. As any reasonable person would have done.



PokemonDriver said:


> so, the guy can drive himself to wherever, then I doubt about his ''service dog'' is legally certified.
> I didn't know people who could drive would need a service dog.


There are lots of disabilities that can require a Service Dog. Most of them you can still drive with.


----------

